# Rogers speedup



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Rogers has been dreadfully slow of late.

Paste this into the DNS Servers....hit Apply Now.

Zoom zoom

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks MacDoc!


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Should I paste this into the router DNS page, or on each computer on my network?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

do you need to input the capital Z in the first Zoom, or all lowercase???


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Might as well point to the source for this... OpenDNS.com. Also, OpenDNS will work with any Internet connection, not just Rogers.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Note:
I applied these DNS in my router a while ago for a nice boost in responsiveness when surfing (with Rogers).

Initially I put them in directly on my MacBook, but found it wouldn't function properly on my work LAN (which has it's own DNS server). I think by having them on my home router all my queries get routed through OpenDNS' servers.

It really helped the responsiveness, the download rate stayed the same though. I think Roger's DNS servers are overloaded or underpowered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't miss using ISP DNS servers, they are typically massively overloaded, poor things  I run my own cacheing DNS server at home, it's wonderful hehe


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I just checked the openDNS web site and got the answer to my question above.

The DNS settings should be placed in the router, (save changes) then the router and computer(s) restarted.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

http://www.opendns.com/
-
Max OS X Instructions
-



.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

Works great. Thanks. I read it at just the good time because it was painfully slow tonight. I didn't thought it was DNS at first, I thought it was my service provider but that solved everything.

Frederic


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I posted this months ago


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Um the ones posted months ago were different numbers I beleive which I had been using successfully until this week.
Our staff gave me this set for Rogers..not my turf but glad he had them.


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Rogers has been dreadfully slow of late.
> 
> Paste this into the DNS Servers....hit Apply Now.
> 
> ...


You're my hero!:love2:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Doesn't this bother people? A lot?
> 
> http://www.opendns.com/faq/
> 
> ...



And your ISP doesn't already?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

That should be the next Poll Question: Do you care that your ISP knows where you visit the web? 

Personally I really don't care. I'm not a pedophile, terrorist or a spy - so I really have nothing to hide. Nor do I care if mall security knows my every move either recorded on surveilance camera.


----------



## oldgrumpy (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks, MacDoc. All I was getting was "looking up....". Works fine now. Thx again.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Did it do the opposite for anyone? I did it and my page loads became way slower. I followed step by step and even got the OpenDNS welcome page. Went back to my automatic DNS settings and pages started loading quickly again. Odd.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Doesn't this bother people? A lot?
> 
> http://www.opendns.com/faq/
> 
> ...


Actually, no. They track what your IP is doing on the internet, but with DHCP my IP changes from day to day or whatever the lease length is, so they don't know it's me. That IP could be me or any other Rogers internet surfer. That's the good thing about having a dynamic IP. The only people who can track what I'm doing on the internet is Rogers, my ISP because they can tell who has what IP at what time and day.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

In Canada, do ISPs track online activity? Yes. Do they share it with police or other law enforcement authorities? When there's a warrant, yes.

But until the previous Parliament was dissolved due to the federal election, we came close to having an all-new set of laws that would have required two things of ISPs: that they include interception capability and that they disclose to authorities subscriber information, including names, addresses, IP addresses, telephone numbers, and cellphone numbers. All of this would have been allowed without a warrant. 

Bill C-75 http://www.parl.gc.ca/PDF/38/1/parlbus/chambus/house/bills/government/C-74_1.PDF


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Kosh said:


> Actually, no. They track what your IP is doing on the internet, but with DHCP my IP changes from day to day or whatever the lease length is, so they don't know it's me. That IP could be me or any other Rogers internet surfer. That's the good thing about having a dynamic IP. The only people who can track what I'm doing on the internet is Rogers, my ISP because they can tell who has what IP at what time and day.


Unless you fill out a form with your personal information...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've noticed a speed boost on Rogers. 

Was funny, I was actually waiting for a page to load. Was taking about 20 seconds. As soon as I put the new DSN numbers in and the second I clicked apply, the page loaded. Feels peppier.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah that was my experience - there was a page trying to load - hit the apply and BANG there it was.
I had put it donw to holiday web traffic - glad our web savvy tech was about and got frustrated.


----------



## ACfly (Dec 26, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks.. It really did speed up the internet.. I was going to call rogers to complain of the slow speed.. No need to anymore.


Does the DNS number change after some time and do we need to update it again?


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll have to try this when I get home. Rogers has been working like ass lately.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

That's alot better... Thanks...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

MACinist said:


> Did it do the opposite for anyone? I did it and my page loads became way slower. I followed step by step and even got the OpenDNS welcome page. Went back to my automatic DNS settings and pages started loading quickly again. Odd.


Nevermind. It's workin now.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I was working last night and we received many calls regarding slow speeds and DNS server problems.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a VOIP router that connects to my DSL modem. I then have a 2nd router connecting into the first (VOIP router only has 1 port).

Should I change DNS servers on the first router only? Or on both? Or on both plus computers?

I seem to think that changing the first (VOIP) would be the only change required.


----------



## Relax (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice to know this is available if needed. My Sympatico connection has always been fast, then in the past week or so has become faster still.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gabbleratchet7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone find website connections on Rogers are painfully slow after upgrading to Leopard? I read somewhere that some ISPs have DNS resolution issues with the new OS and I'm wondering if this is what I'm experiencing. Going to try opendns.com when I get home tonight.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

gabbleratchet7 said:


> Anyone find website connections on Rogers are painfully slow after upgrading to Leopard? I read somewhere that some ISPs have DNS resolution issues with the new OS and I'm wondering if this is what I'm experiencing. Going to try opendns.com when I get home tonight.



Ya, it did seem slow the last while with Leopard on my machine. I didn't think to blame it on Leopard though. I switched to OpenDNS and it does seem better.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

It's been a little flaky lately. I'm still on Tiger.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm actually forced to use these DNS settings. WIthout them, my internet doesn't work properly. Chat clients can't login, and at least half the websites I try to visit won't load, giving me Safari can't find server errors. Couple that with constant disconnections and dreadfully slow re-connects, I just want to smash stuff. Too bad Rogers has a bandwidth cap... it'd be an easier switch.

I'm with Sympaticrap. Take-two with a tech coming to the house... let's see if they can find the problem this time. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Bruno_NB (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!

Noticed a slight increase in speed


----------

